# VolumeDrive's court filiings.



## MannDude (Dec 7, 2013)

Was just posted in IRC, so I figured I'd share here for those of you who don't lurk #vpsBoard on Freenode.

http://turtle.dereferenced.org/~kaniini/volumedrive/

Relevant thread from the past: http://vpsboard.com/topic/1671-volumedrive-about-to-deadpool/?view=findpost&p=27978


----------



## Francisco (Dec 7, 2013)

Burstnet must feel so vindicated right now.


----------



## kaniini (Dec 7, 2013)

Francisco said:


> Burstnet must feel so vindicated right now.


Well, in my opinion, it is bad to mix business with empathy.  The thread on WHT should never have become what it did, and I think poorly of BurstNet regardless of the court filings.

I mainly did it because volumedrive was outright lying about the nature of the filings on WHT, so I provided the data so people can see for themselves what is going on.  The $5 on PACER was worth it to me.


----------



## drmike (Dec 7, 2013)

So I am lazy / busy?

What is the summary on the filings and claims?   I see $100k+ being contested... What's the meat of the legal issue?


----------



## GVH-Jon (Dec 7, 2013)

Here is the tl;dr for people wondering why VolumeDrive is being sued: http://prntscr.com/29il6f


----------



## javaj (Dec 7, 2013)

That and I believe the moved the servers, in the lease agreement it states they were to remain at Burst.net.

But that's probably the least of it when comparing that they owe over 100K and continue to hold the equipment.


----------

